# My Best Buck Kid



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

His name is "Packin' Heat" and he's about 7 weeks.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a stocky one, very nice


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> He's a stocky one, very nice


He is. I can't fit my hand around his back. And I have a pretty big hand.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Mmmh! He is gorgeous!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubba hubba!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do tell us more about him!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Do tell us more about him!


He's an AI kid out of a doe I bought from Leslie.

HRDR 401K PACKIN' HEAT (10652263)

Sire: AABG SMOKIN GUNZ **ENNOBLED** 4/2014 (10571240)
Dam: LEANING TREE GF. CHARISH Z59 (10549298)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh if he were only a few months older, methinks it's getting time for another buck. Darlin has done a great job here but I have too many of his does/doelings, two from this year will stay at least for now.
Tim, are you going to use Packin Heat? He is VERY nice!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Oh if he were only a few months older, methinks it's getting time for another buck. Darlin has done a great job here but I have too many of his does/doelings, two from this year will stay at least for now.
> Tim, are you going to use Packin Heat? He is VERY nice!


I think you're in love, nancyd


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I think you're in love, nancyd


 :shocked: Who, me? Noo.

As beautiful as some of them are, I can pass on does. But certain bucks just catch my eye. And get under my skin. We shall see. Packin Heat is staring to bug me. I don't want to send does out to be bred but I will if I have to. 
I haven't bought any does since the foundation girls from Leslie.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Oh if he were only a few months older, methinks it's getting time for another buck. Darlin has done a great job here but I have too many of his does/doelings, two from this year will stay at least for now.
> Tim, are you going to use Packin Heat? He is VERY nice!


I might use him on something, but like you are thinking, it will be later on before he's ready. Unfortunately for me, he is very closely related to five of my keeper does. He has good teat structure and his bite is perfect, but his pigment had better hurry if he's going to have a show career. :-|


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he 2:2 or 1:1?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Is he 2:2 or 1:1?


2:2


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:help:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess we know NancyD's weakness is a good buck that's 2x2. I died laughing when I seen the help!!! He is something Tim he needs to be in someones show string!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nancy you are cracking me up!
Tim he sure is nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's awesome!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Gosh, Tim, I am pretty dead set on just taking my Boer girls out for stud service but he is a really handsome fellow. Hard to find a fault on him... He's awesome.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's your critique : he has decent bone, skeletal growth and tons of muscle. However he looks a bit weak in his rear pasterns and in the pic with the doe he looks like his should want to pop up and get a little loose. I love him as a show wether however for a buck, showing pattern weakness at such a young age is never good. It could be selenium/vit e deficiency but could also be genetic. You almost want them straight at that age rather that flexing. Other wise he could be a good herdsire. As far as wether buck goes he's almost too gutty (which I personally prefer.) To be considered a Texas style wether bucks. He's also a bit loose hided, particularly in his brisket/chest area to be a wether buck. He could still produce nice wether kids though but I wouldn't tout him as a wether sire. Maybe more of a meat wagon, terminal trait oriented buck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's a handsome boy! Are you going to show him?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Here's your critique : he has decent bone, skeletal growth and tons of muscle. However he looks a bit weak in his rear pasterns and in the pic with the doe he looks like his should want to pop up and get a little loose. I love him as a show wether however for a buck, showing pattern weakness at such a young age is never good. It could be selenium/vit e deficiency but could also be genetic. You almost want them straight at that age rather that flexing. Other wise he could be a good herdsire. As far as wether buck goes he's almost too gutty (which I personally prefer.) To be considered a Texas style wether bucks. He's also a bit loose hided, particularly in his brisket/chest area to be a wether buck. He could still produce nice wether kids though but I wouldn't tout him as a wether sire. Maybe more of a meat wagon, terminal trait oriented buck


Thanks, Dani!
I've never touched his feet. He could look a little different with a trim. I'll hit him with some BoSe anyway. More tubular to be Texas style? I was wondering if you would want him cleaner. I didn't think you would say he had good bone.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> He's a handsome boy! Are you going to show him?


My wife says we are. We are going to a one day show this weekend. He will likely be DQd for lack of pigment, but you don't argue with the wife.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's not exactly massive in his bone but he has enough. And yes just more tubular, and extreme in his over all design. If his pasterns were were better and maybe a notch cleaner in the chest then he'd be a buck I'd consider buying. Although the cleaner chest is debatable for me


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> He's not exactly massive in his bone but he has enough. And yes just more tubular, and extreme in his over all design. If his pasterns were were better and maybe a notch cleaner in the chest then he'd be a buck I'd consider buying. Although the cleaner chest is debatable for me


Could you try and explain what "extreme in his over all design" means?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It just means super tight and super expressively muscled. I'll find a picture of one like that and post here. Look at some of Mocks wether bucks and 5 hose are very extreme


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> It just means super tight and super expressively muscled. I'll find a picture of one like that and post here. Look at some of Mocks wether bucks and 5 hose are very extreme


I gotcha. He's sort of "extreme" for my farm, but not like those Texas wether bucks I guess. Maybe he will get more extreme. Ha.

I had never noticed my bucks pasterns before. I was looking at him live this morning and they still don't bother me, but I can see what you are seeing in the pictures and pictures don't lie. He's pretty straight in that back leg above the pastern. If he was a horse... I would say he maybe has slightly "long" pasterns, but not necessarily a bad angle. but of course he is not a horse.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah they're not terrible. I just worry about pasterns when they hit 250 or more. That's when they become an issue. And it's hard to see it from pictures. I have two wethers that have worse pasterns but they won't ever reach 250 and have to breed does.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I dont think the pasterns are weak...I think he is a bit posty legged actually and it makes it look that way to you.

He is extremely thick and wide made from end to end. Really like the amount of power and muscle that he carries especially through the chest floor and the length of depth of his hip.

He has plenty of length to match that muscle density.

My two concerns with him are his head and pigment. He looks a bit flat faced, id like to see him more expressive and rounded in his head shape from the point of the nose to the horn tip. 

Pigment, you obviously know about that...and any judge that wants to keep judging would DQ or put him at the bottom of the class.

As far as a farm breeding buck he would be fine, but at a show, unfortunately he wouldn't place if I was judging.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JT3 said:


> I dont think the pasterns are weak...I think he is a bit posty legged actually and it makes it look that way to you.
> 
> He is extremely thick and wide made from end to end. Really like the amount of power and muscle that he carries especially through the chest floor and the length of depth of his hip.
> 
> ...


Thanks, John.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This was a fun thread for me. Thanks to everyone who participated or read it. I always fall in love with my goat kids and think they are going to be something great. I know it's crazy. They usually don't end up as great as I envision, but I think it would be less fun if I had a pessimistic attitude about all the kids. This little guy was born a twin and his twin sister died from an umbilical hernia where all her small intestine came out. She was twice as big as this buck kid at birth and quite beautiful. Perfect teated and already had PIGMENT. It was a tough blow. Raised as a single, this buck kid has really taken off and has been fun to watch. I have yet to raise the perfect goat, but I now have found some genetics that definitely add muscle and intend to use them more. In this case it is the AABG Smokin' Gunz, who gets it from MAXIMUM IMPACT, who is a full brother to SMOKIN HOT RUGER. I recently bought more semen from AABG that is also related to Maximum Impact. Hopefully, I will get some of my does bred with it and the babies will have all that muscle too. And maybe all the other things a perfect goat has............


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You got some good ones! Sure would repeat this breeding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry about the doe that must have been a real disappointment for sure.
Tim I hear you re: thinking your kids are all great because they are.:hi5:
I go a struttin till I see the others then think, "Why did I bring these ugly ducklings."
But there's too much fun to be had & knowledge to glean.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh please Nancy... you're goats are beautiful!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh please Nancy... you're goats are beautiful!!


 It's a well kept secret.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Update.
Winner of the 0-3 FB bucks at the Great American Boer Goat Show at Corvalis Oregon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He certainly is a solid and square block! Very nice!


----------

